# New to the forum, saying hi



## fastinjun

Just joined. Hoping to move to Japan within the year, complete new experience for me. Lived in several European countries, Japan will be an adventure. 
Live in California, GF is from Japan. I work in Film, looking into teaching English once Im there so any advice is appreciated as well as do's and dont's.
Thanks in advance


----------

